# Uber Not paying surge but charging the customer



## Makeabuck

Have had this happen a few times now where in the middle of a surge not getting surge rates. Even though it's on the offer card. This time had done a screen shot showing in a surge area. Customer brought up that they are being charged a surge but no surge pay. 
Sorry to hear your
concern regarding
the surge.

Currently, we are
facing an issue
that preventing
the drivers to
receive a surge in
the trips which are
eligible to receive
the multiplier (if
any). We are

currently working on it.

So all just a hunch the amount Uber us collecting is not what they are reporting to us. The extra money they collect is going somewhere. Guess not to us. 

Kinda funny they are having issues on Super bowl Sunday. Just letting you all know. The extra amount would have been mabey two bucks. Looks like Uber app off for tonight it's all Lyft tonight for me. At least they don't screw with you so blaintently. Be safe all.


----------



## ANT 7

They are playing the odds.

A fraction of the driver's will complain and maybe get reimbursed. A lot will not even notice.

My take anyways.


----------



## IR12

Makeabuck said:


> Have had this happen a few times now where in the middle of a surge not getting surge rates. Even though it's on the offer card. This time had done a screen shot showing in a surge area. Customer brought up that they are being charged a surge but no surge pay.
> Sorry to hear your
> concern regarding
> the surge.
> 
> Currently, we are
> facing an issue
> that preventing
> the drivers to
> receive a surge in
> the trips which are
> eligible to receive
> the multiplier (if
> any). We are
> 
> currently working on it.
> 
> So all just a hunch the amount Uber us collecting is not what they are reporting to us. The extra money they collect is going somewhere. Guess not to us.
> 
> Kinda funny they are having issues on Super bowl Sunday. Just letting you all know. The extra amount would have been mabey two bucks. Looks like Uber app off for tonight it's all Lyft tonight for me. At least they don't screw with you so blaintently. Be safe all.


Jip definition: to swindle or cheat people.
Welcome to the biggest JIP you'll ever know.


----------



## DowntownSac

Had this happen to me today in Downtown Sacramento. Ping came through the app and I was guaranteed $10-12 with the multiplier. It was like a 4 mile ride. Even spoke with PAX also about how fares were high and she mentioned when she ordered that the range she was quoted through her rider app was $16-19. I drop her off and I expect to see a decent amount and I see $4.50. I immediately call Uber support and I am a diamond driver and their service totally sucked. Was told “oh we don’t see a surge for that ride”. Felt very cheated and even noticed on other rides after accepting rides with multipliers that the multiplier doesn’t show up when you click on the icon next to the phone which displays riders name. Anybody else experience this??


----------



## Ant with ten lives.

Yes


----------



## DowntownSac

Ant with ten lives. said:


> Yes


What did you do? Did Uber fix the issue? Should I keep calling and annoying them until it's fixed?


----------



## supor

Surge is a lie.

End of story.


----------



## DriverMark

supor said:


> Surge is a lie.
> 
> End of story.


Damn, wish people would lie to me more often!


----------



## NotMe

This is what i'v got from them:


----------



## DowntownSac

NotMe said:


> This is what i'v got from them:
> View attachment 410943


Ok thank you. Will pay attention to see if an adjustment comes tomorrow. If not I'll screenshot this and call back give them some not so kind words


----------



## supor

DriverMark said:


> Damn, wish people would lie to me more often!
> 
> View attachment 410937


You guys are working for Uber. Like the guys posting 'made $500 a day' Not real Uber drivers. Uber is a huge huge company. They have people like you to lie and attract drivers. I used to work for a gig company like that. I know how it works. You guys are hired from a 3rd world country to posts things like that for $0.50/hour

Surge is a lie. Proven 10000 times befor. I tried at least 20-30 times just myself if that surge works or not. Complete BS.

Go continue working for Uber as a forum poster with fake data. Good job.


----------



## Dekero

DowntownSac said:


> What did you do? Did Uber fix the issue? Should I keep calling and annoying them until it's fixed?


Yeah.... That's the plan... Waste more of your time...

How bout this... Sounds like they owe you about 9 bux.... Here if you cancel a ride you get $3.75.... shuffle your next 3 riders and then your even.... Problem solved.. sorry ass company requires sorry ass practices to make us whole... Don't wanna do the right thing by you so fix it the only way we know how.... Next.



supor said:


> You guys are working for Uber. Like the guys posting 'made $500 a day' Not real Uber drivers. Uber is a huge huge company. They have people like you to lie and attract drivers. I used to work for a gig company like that. I know how it works. You guys are hired from a 3rd world country to posts things like that for $0.50/hour
> 
> Surge is a lie. Proven 10000 times before by myself. I tried at least 20-30 times if that surge works or not. Complete BS.
> 
> Go continue working for Uber as a forum poster with fake data. Good job.


Ummm surge isn't a lie. I've got screen shots of o prove it can pay out like a jackpot...... And I have made $500 a day.... It just was a rare day....


----------



## supor

Dekero said:


> Yeah.... That's the plan... Waste more of your time...
> 
> How bout this... Sounds like they owe you about 9 bux.... Here if you cancel a ride you get $3.75.... shuffle your next 3 riders and then your even.... Problem solved.. sorry ass company requires sorry ass practices to make us whole... Don't wanna do the right thing by you so fix it the only way we know how.... Next.
> 
> 
> Ummm surge isn't a lie. I've got screen shots of o prove it can pay out like a jackpot...... And I have made $500 a day.... It just was a rare day....


You guys don't understand right?

Why you can't make $500 everyday? Those huge companies reward you for days like that to keep you with them. Or do you think that someone tips you $20 - $30 randomly for no reason? That's how their algorithm works.

And they have bunch of fake drivers, forum posters like you guys to make believe that Uber is a well paying company.

Uber is making a really good job by taking advantage of undocumented and desperate people in this country. That's why they are alive.

Best you can do working for Uber is to make $5 - $30 (mostly $7 - $18) before expenses depending on the day and location. Mostly around $11 before expenses. That's how simple that is.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

@supor dude you are one of the few that knows he lives in the matrix. It's all fake. Uber, Trump, the virus....all


----------



## Dekero

supor said:


> You guys don't understand right?
> 
> Why you can't make $500 everyday? Those huge companies reward you for days like that to keep you with them. That's how complex their algorithm is.
> 
> And they have bunch of fake drivers, forum posters like you guys to make believe that Uber is a well paying company.
> 
> Uber is making a really good job by taking advantage of undocumented and desperate people in this country. That's why they are alive.
> 
> Best you can do working for Uber is to make $5 - $30 (mostly $7 - $18) before expenses depending on the day and location. Mostly around $11 before expenses. That's how simple that is.


Really? Cuz I made $245 Saturday... I must be an Uber shill .... Yeah right.... **** uber


----------



## supor

IthurstwhenIP said:


> @supor dude you are one of the few that knows he lives in the matrix. It's all fake. Uber, Trump, the virus....all


Trump is real. Which I voted for him and continue to vote for him. I hope he gets rid of all undocumented people in this country so companies like Uber can start to pay the money that citizens of this country deserve.



Dekero said:


> Really? Cuz I made $245 Saturday... I must be an Uber shill .... Yeah right.... @@@@ uber


I made $400. You should be much smarter than that. I'm only driving for Uber for 4 weeks.


----------



## Dekero

supor said:


> Trump is real. Which I voted for him and continue to vote for him. I hope he gets rid of all undocumented people in this country so companies like Uber can start to pay the money that citizens of this country deserve.
> 
> 
> I made $400. You should be much smarter than that. I'm only driving for Uber for 4 weeks.


Yeah but I didn't sleep in my car.... So there's that....


----------



## DriverMark

supor said:


> You guys don't understand right?
> 
> Why you can't make $500 everyday? Those huge companies reward you for days like that to keep you with them. Or do you think that someone tips you $20 - $30 randomly for no reason? That's how their algorithm works.
> 
> And they have bunch of fake drivers, forum posters like you guys to make believe that Uber is a well paying company.
> 
> Uber is making a really good job by taking advantage of undocumented and desperate people in this country. That's why they are alive.
> 
> Best you can do working for Uber is to make $5 - $30 (mostly $7 - $18) before expenses depending on the day and location. Mostly around $11 before expenses. That's how simple that is.


Part time gig for me. And after 3 years driving I know when to work and where to be to maximize my earnings. Anting around middle of the day, yea, you and the 1,000 other drivers are going to be making <$15/hr most likely.

It's all market based. What is happening in one market is not = to other markets. Uber and Lyft here in Utah have been fighting it out for market share for over a year now. They pop bonuses and extras every week. And not the lame $1 extra per ride you see in many markets. They typically start at $3 per ride and go up from there.

And then here in Utah you have snow. Ski season. Sports/Concerts. Conventions. Good airport volume. Many things to capitalize on driving. Are other markets as good? <shrug> I read many posts about January being very slow for drivers and now CA is saturated with the changes AB5 is making. In Utah. January is my best month of the entire year.

Are there days I'm scraping around trying to bring in that $10-15/hr? Sure. Those are the days I call it early and go spend time with the wife and family. Part time gig for me, so if I have a bad day so what.

And nothing like capitalize on a good festival to bring in a very nice chunk of change. Nope, this isn't normal, but take advantage of opportunities when the arise. And I certainly didn't make this money from "base fares". The "bonus" on the Lyft money is all PPZ. 25% of the earnings.















But, if I was a full time driver, I would be out making bank off today's snow day. Wasn't going to drive today, but if it's still rolling deep red all over Salt Lake and Park City tonight, I'll go capitalize and maximize the earnings.


----------



## UberPilot06

I've been having this issue for two weeks.

I first noticed it in Chico, Ca the first week Chico was back from the Holidays. Uber claimed my 3X surge didn't count because "Surge is fluid" and "It likely dropped before I picked them up". (I was pissed).

Lyft offered me $135 to do 15 trips. So I just busted those out and went home.

However I ran another test run. Sitting in a 2.4X area I received a trip offering me $8 for a 1 mile trip. At the end I was paid $2.38. So I sent Uber some screen shots and drove home.

That night Uber replied telling me I would receive the highest surge pricing I had passed through, while waiting for a trip.

I replied to them that I wasn't paid ANY surge.

So last weekend I went up to Chico to see if they fixed it. My VERY FIRST trip. I was in a 3.1X and had Screen shots to prove it. The offer was $22-$24.. At the end I was paid $8.00!!

I sent that to Uber. They came back saying Surge was based on the surge rate at the customer's location and must have dropped off during my drive over to get him.

So I sent them a screenshot of the surge, The message FROM them, and the offer for $22-$24...

Uber replied with a form letter about how surge works. To which I replied... "I have 4551 trips under my belt! I know how surge works.. Uber has LIED to me about it being MY location. Uber LIED with the $22-$24 offer. Now Uber insults me!? I WILL NOT drive until UBER fixes this!!".

The next day they sent me ANOTHER form letter explaining that surge is based on the highest surge zone I drove through while waiting for a trip.

So Saturday night I drove up knowing full well I wasn't likely to work very long.

This time I tried to catch my surge offers on a screenshot, but wasn't very good at that (knee jerk acceptance and all).

Anyway.. Surge was 3X all across the lower end of town. I accepted a trip in the core of the 3X area. Got a screenshot before and after. Not only did the surge never drop, we stayed in the surge area the entire trip.

NOW Uber says.. We're aware that some drivers are not receiving Surge pay!! Followed by an email about how Surge is again based on the Customer's location.

I contacted Uber last night. They said the issue IS NOT resolved, but they will contact me when it's fixed. &#129324;

Oh and BTW.. That 3X.. That is an empty Walnut Orchard 2 miles outside of town. Nowhere near the Customers.

All of the Bars, Restaurants, Nightclubs and Fraternities and Sororities are ALL where my car is in the first screenshot.

So if Surge is based on the customer's location? The highest surge is outside of town, where there are no customers..

It's been that way a long time! Almost a year. So we all used to drive out, Log in for the surge. Then drive back into town.

Like this...


----------



## #professoruber

All you fools defending on the Uber app to give you surge. As I have done for the past 4+ years, track the surge using the rider app or the 3rd party apps. If it says 4x, it means 4x.And anything over 2x and 10 miles means I get the surge adjustment




I am in a market with the flat surge but as it has always been, tracking the rider side keeps everyone honest.

CA drivers, if the request says you to be paid X amount and you are not, my recommendation is that you screenshot the requests coming in. Or even screen record your rides.

You all can keep on chasing points and trusting a company that has messed over drivers for years and Uber will continue to do this type of crap. If you want surge, logoff and position yourself where you know it’s gonna surge.


----------



## tohunt4me

Makeabuck said:


> Have had this happen a few times now where in the middle of a surge not getting surge rates. Even though it's on the offer card. This time had done a screen shot showing in a surge area. Customer brought up that they are being charged a surge but no surge pay.
> Sorry to hear your
> concern regarding
> the surge.
> 
> Currently, we are
> facing an issue
> that preventing
> the drivers to
> receive a surge in
> the trips which are
> eligible to receive
> the multiplier (if
> any). We are
> 
> currently working on it.
> 
> So all just a hunch the amount Uber us collecting is not what they are reporting to us. The extra money they collect is going somewhere. Guess not to us.
> 
> Kinda funny they are having issues on Super bowl Sunday. Just letting you all know. The extra amount would have been mabey two bucks. Looks like Uber app off for tonight it's all Lyft tonight for me. At least they don't screw with you so blaintently. Be safe all.


Read your Uber contract.

" You can Always Negotiate a Lower Fee with Passengers"...

Call Uber
Ask for Surge Charges to be REFUNDED TO PASSENGERS.

IT IS ON YOUR LEGAL BINDING CONTRACT.

YOUR ABSOLUTE RIGHT TO DO !

THEY MUST ADHERE UNDER PENALTIES OF BREACH OF CONTRACT.

ASK A LAWYER . . .

YOU TOO CAN BUY 5 STARS
AND LAY LEGAL " SNARES" . . .


----------



## UberPilot06

#professoruber said:


> All you fools defending on the Uber app to give you surge. As I have done for the past 4+ years, track the surge using the rider app or the 3rd party apps. If it says 4x, it means 4x.And anything over 2x and 10 miles means I get the surge adjustment
> 
> I am in a market with the flat surge but as it has always been, tracking the rider side keeps everyone honest.
> 
> CA drivers, if the request says you to be paid X amount and you are not, my recommendation is that you screenshot the requests coming in. Or even screen record your rides.
> 
> You all can keep on chasing points and trusting a company that has messed over drivers for years and Uber will continue to do this type of crap. If you want surge, logoff and position yourself where you know it's gonna surge.


As I said Professor.. I have been placing myself in the CORE of surge for almost three years.

Only two weeks ago, did the surge on the map STOP being honored all together. I have shown screenshots of MULTIPLE trips to Uber showing Surge offers, and Unhonored surge pay.

Uber's reply was..

1. Surge is whatever highest surge area you are in, or pass through while waiting for a trip. (Pic 1)

REPLY: I was in a 3X area. The offer was $22-$24. I was paid $8.32.

Response: Uber surge is fluid, and was ZERO surge when the passenger was picked up.

2. The Surge was 2.4X. The offer was $6-$8 for TWO miles. I was paid $2.89.

Response: Surge was not available during your trip. (Pic 2)

My Reply: Surge was 2X-3X in the area the entire trip... The customer was charged $10-$11.00

Response from Uber: (Pic 3)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

supor said:


> I made $400. You should be much smarter than that. I'm only driving for Uber for 4 weeks.


Still in the honeymoon period....


----------



## supor

UberPilot06 said:


> As I said Professor.. I have been placing myself in the CORE of surge for almost three years.
> 
> Only two weeks ago, did the surge on the map STOP being honored all together. I have shown screenshots of MULTIPLE trips to Uber showing Surge offers, and Unhonored surge pay.
> 
> Uber's reply was..
> 
> 1. Surge is whatever highest surge area you are in, or pass through while waiting for a trip. (Pic 1)
> 
> REPLY: I was in a 3X area. The offer was $22-$24. I was paid $8.32.
> 
> Response: Uber surge is fluid, and was ZERO surge when the passenger was picked up.
> 
> 2. The Surge was 2.4X. The offer was $6-$8 for TWO miles. I was paid $2.89.
> 
> Response: Surge was not available during your trip. (Pic 2)
> 
> My Reply: Surge was 2X-3X in the area the entire trip... The customer was charged $10-$11.00
> 
> Response from Uber: (Pic 3)


Something similar happened to me today. I decided to contact Uber.

I received $10 for a trip in a x2.0 surge zone. They replied me telling that there was a technical problem. They reviewed my fare and adjusted the payment to $24.

Technical problem...


----------



## DowntownSac

Hey uberpilot. I experienced the same issue but luckily I caught it after super bowl Sunday and seen the mistake on the very first ride that it had happened on. I called Uber and of course at that time they didn’t have all the calls regarding this situation so they did nothing and continue to do nothing but send out a pointless email about acknowledging the situation.

From now on when you accept a ride that is a surge with multiplier, don’t screenshot the ping it is useless. What I do is after I accept the ride I click on the icon just above the green start Uberx button that would show the name and reasons to cancel. If it shows the multiplier by the riders name then I screenshot that and take the ride. I’ve had instances where I would accept ping with multiplier and then check the icon and no multiplier next to name so I immediately cancel and move on. **** UBER!!


----------



## DowntownSac

This is what you take a screenshot of. Uber would have to pay you properly for the ride. It shows the riders name and the multiplier. If Uber doesn’t want to pay it out properly then they’re even shittier than we thought


----------



## Makeabuck

DriverMark said:


> Part time gig for me. And after 3 years driving I know when to work and where to be to maximize my earnings. Anting around middle of the day, yea, you and the 1,000 other drivers are going to be making <$15/hr most likely.
> 
> It's all market based. What is happening in one market is not = to other markets. Uber and Lyft here in Utah have been fighting it out for market share for over a year now. They pop bonuses and extras every week. And not the lame $1 extra per ride you see in many markets. They typically start at $3 per ride and go up from there.
> 
> And then here in Utah you have snow. Ski season. Sports/Concerts. Conventions. Good airport volume. Many things to capitalize on driving. Are other markets as good? <shrug> I read many posts about January being very slow for drivers and now CA is saturated with the changes AB5 is making. In Utah. January is my best month of the entire year.
> 
> Are there days I'm scraping around trying to bring in that $10-15/hr? Sure. Those are the days I call it early and go spend time with the wife and family. Part time gig for me, so if I have a bad day so what.
> 
> And nothing like capitalize on a good festival to bring in a very nice chunk of change. Nope, this isn't normal, but take advantage of opportunities when the arise. And I certainly didn't make this money from "base fares". The "bonus" on the Lyft money is all PPZ. 25% of the earnings.
> 
> View attachment 411100
> View attachment 411101
> 
> 
> But, if I was a full time driver, I would be out making bank off today's snow day. Wasn't going to drive today, but if it's still rolling deep red all over Salt Lake and Park City tonight, I'll go capitalize and maximize the earnings.
> 
> View attachment 411102


When our surge was the fixed dollar amount here in cali, surge worked. Where I am at from 12:00 to about 3:00 am the over 10 buck surge was normal. Now since we went back to the multiplayer, no surge. At least not for me. Customer is paying surge rates and us not getting paid for it along with false reporting to us not reflecting the correct amounts is messed up. The other messed up thing is getting a follow-up message just like the one others have posted saying they have not resolved the issue yet only to be told when calling that no problem exsistts with surge. 
For me I try and due less and less Uber. When I do I just make sure my ass is ready for the ****ery. at the end of the day Uber still makes some money so as a contractor the game continues to play out. Must say the offer card info we get now in addition to not having an acceptance rate number and a flat percent charge for fees is a nice feature. Would Still take a Lyft over Uber. Good to know this has happened to others. Is wrong and not going to have it piss me off any longer. Just won't be burning fuel to get to any area with a surge anytime soon.


----------



## Zoomzoom321

DowntownSac said:


> What did you do? Did Uber fix the issue? Should I keep calling and annoying them until it's fixed?


Yes, keep messaging through the app for legal documentation purposes. I've been bothering them everyday for the past 9 days now. Still not resolved. Let's see how long this lasts


----------



## peteyvavs

supor said:


> Trump is real. Which I voted for him and continue to vote for him. I hope he gets rid of all undocumented people in this country so companies like Uber can start to pay the money that citizens of this country deserve.
> 
> 
> I made $400. You should be much smarter than that. I'm only driving for Uber for 4 weeks.


You'll be deactivated and whining shortly. Don't expect any sympathy here.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

UberPilot06 said:


> As I said Professor.. I have been placing myself in the CORE of surge for almost three years.
> 
> Only two weeks ago, did the surge on the map STOP being honored all together. I have shown screenshots of MULTIPLE trips to Uber showing Surge offers, and Unhonored surge pay.
> 
> Uber's reply was..
> 
> 1. Surge is whatever highest surge area you are in, or pass through while waiting for a trip. (Pic 1)
> 
> REPLY: I was in a 3X area. The offer was $22-$24. I was paid $8.32.
> 
> Response: Uber surge is fluid, and was ZERO surge when the passenger was picked up.
> 
> 2. The Surge was 2.4X. The offer was $6-$8 for TWO miles. I was paid $2.89.
> 
> Response: Surge was not available during your trip. (Pic 2)
> 
> My Reply: Surge was 2X-3X in the area the entire trip... The customer was charged $10-$11.00
> 
> Response from Uber: (Pic 3)


Your error is that you are expecting a coherent response from Uber "support".



supor said:


> Something similar happened to me today. I decided to contact Uber.
> 
> I received $10 for a trip in a x2.0 surge zone. They replied me telling that there was a technical problem. They reviewed my fare and adjusted the payment to $24.
> 
> Technical problem...


Same here. When they brought back multiplier surge I kept getting pings in 2x - 3x surge zones that offered for example 10 bucks for a 3 mile, 15 minute trip - base rate fares - so ignored them all. My acceptance rate tanked and now my account's been throttled. I get one ping per hour if that, and when one does come through it's likely to be a $3 - $5 Pool offer.


----------



## Legalizeit0

At least Uber offers a surge. Lyft still charges riders surge pricing during peak periods, but passes none of it onto the drivers. I don’t understand why people here still drive for Lyft when it’s busy.

anytime I see an Uber surge, even one dollar, my Lyft app stays off.

for all the complaints about Uber, it seems they are being as fair as possible with rates/sharing.


----------



## MissAnne

supor said:


> You guys are working for Uber. Like the guys posting 'made $500 a day' Not real Uber drivers. Uber is a huge huge company. They have people like you to lie and attract drivers. I used to work for a gig company like that. I know how it works. You guys are hired from a 3rd world country to posts things like that for $0.50/hour
> 
> Surge is a lie. Proven 10000 times befor. I tried at least 20-30 times just myself if that surge works or not. Complete BS.
> 
> Go continue working for Uber as a forum poster with fake data. Good job.


Not fake data.... PC to airport in Salt Lake City... I got one of those too during Sundance Film Festival


----------



## LADryver

Makeabuck said:


> Have had this happen a few times now where in the middle of a surge not getting surge rates. Even though it's on the offer card. This time had done a screen shot showing in a surge area. Customer brought up that they are being charged a surge but no surge pay.
> Sorry to hear your
> concern regarding
> the surge.
> 
> Currently, we are
> facing an issue
> that preventing
> the drivers to
> receive a surge in
> the trips which are
> eligible to receive
> the multiplier (if
> any). We are
> 
> currently working on it.
> 
> So all just a hunch the amount Uber us collecting is not what they are reporting to us. The extra money they collect is going somewhere. Guess not to us.
> 
> Kinda funny they are having issues on Super bowl Sunday. Just letting you all know. The extra amount would have been mabey two bucks. Looks like Uber app off for tonight it's all Lyft tonight for me. At least they don't screw with you so blaintently. Be safe all.


There is a lag sometimes. I have seen part of the trip come up and then the other. Technology company. Chitter.


----------



## Legalizeit0

When given a pick-up on the other side of a surge, I never get the maximum sticky surge. Last night I was at the top of a mountain dropping off, the surge on the only road down was $3.75. The next ride I accepted got paid $1.25 extra even though I drove right over the top of the surge (to be clear, I saw that it was only paying me $1.25 before I accepted , but it seems weird because I knew I would drive right over the top of the $3.75 surge pricing listed)
I had a choice to decline the ride and drive closer, but I didn’t want to hurt my AR. 
I think the same thing happens when accepting new rides in a surge area while you’re still on the current ride. They are paying us some surge, but not the correct surge had we just drove over the dollar amount prior to accepting.


----------



## Daisey77

supor said:


> made $400. You should be much smarter than that. I'm only driving for Uber for 4 weeks


 you have only been driving for Uber for 4 weeks?&#128517; check back in with us in 8 months. Your tune will change. I promise you LOL got to laugh at newbies who think they are the exception


tohunt4me said:


> Read your Uber contract.
> 
> " You can Always Negotiate a Lower Fee with Passengers"...
> 
> Call Uber
> Ask for Surge Charges to be REFUNDED TO PASSENGERS.
> 
> IT IS ON YOUR LEGAL BINDING CONTRACT.
> 
> YOUR ABSOLUTE RIGHT TO DO !
> 
> THEY MUST ADHERE UNDER PENALTIES OF BREACH OF CONTRACT.
> 
> ASK A LAWYER . . .
> 
> YOU TOO CAN BUY 5 STARS
> AND LAY LEGAL " SNARES" . . .
> View attachment 413431


^^^^^This This This

The only problem is they'll take their fees out first so it'll leave you with pretty much nothing. The only way to get around that from what I hear is to refund the entire ride. Again you're making nothing but so is the company.


Legalizeit0 said:


> At least Uber offers a surge. Lyft still charges riders surge pricing during peak periods, but passes none of it onto the drivers. I don't understand why people here still drive for Lyft when it's busy.
> 
> anytime I see an Uber surge, even one dollar, my Lyft app stays off.
> 
> for all the complaints about Uber, it seems they are being as fair as possible with rates/sharing.


You're not in California. Apples to oranges


----------



## Mark h Silvernail

Makeabuck said:


> Have had this happen a few times now where in the middle of a surge not getting surge rates. Even though it's on the offer card. This time had done a screen shot showing in a surge area. Customer brought up that they are being charged a surge but no surge pay.
> Sorry to hear your
> concern regarding
> the surge.
> 
> Currently, we are
> facing an issue
> that preventing
> the drivers to
> receive a surge in
> the trips which are
> eligible to receive
> the multiplier (if
> any). We are
> 
> currently working on it.
> 
> So all just a hunch the amount Uber us collecting is not what they are reporting to us. The extra money they collect is going somewhere. Guess not to us.
> 
> Kinda funny they are having issues on Super bowl Sunday. Just letting you all know. The extra amount would have been mabey two bucks. Looks like Uber app off for tonight it's all Lyft tonight for me. At least they don't screw with you so blaintently. Be safe all.


Had a $8.00 surge so I sat and waited about 10 min. Eventually I got a call right across the street so I accepted the call and a few seconds later a error message though cant remember as it went away quickly. When the app reset the surge was now a $1.50? I called Uber and they were so thankful for bringing it to there attention. After 30 min on the phone I just gave up because I am not going to get anywhere so now I dont feel bad about declining calls I dont want or are to far away.


----------



## Daisey77

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Had a $8.00 surge so I sat and waited about 10 min. Eventually I got a call right across the street so I accepted the call and a few seconds later a error message though cant remember as it went away quickly. When the app reset the surge was now a $1.50? I called Uber and they were so thankful for bringing it to there attention. After 30 min on the phone I just gave up because I am not going to get anywhere so now I dont feel bad about declining calls I dont want or are to far away.


Is it the message, "oops something went wrong"? I get that all the time. It pisses me off.


----------



## Grsdriver

Here in SW Florida, as of this past Friday, they capped surges with X all the way down to $4 (for what was previously $12-$13 level) and completely eliminated multipliers. But never fear for Uber corporate... they are still charging the riders the same surge and multiplier rates. Just giving us $2-$4 for our hard work.

So ya, lol, guess I won't be working the bar scene anytime soon. Back to the longhaul grind.


----------

